# aktueller Antivirenvergleich? | Welche Suite würdet ihr empfehlen?



## jeipack (6. September 2007)

Hi
Ich suche nach einem aktuellen Antivirenvergleich. Leider war meine Suche bis jetzt relativ erfolglos (Entweder veralteter Vergleich, nur sehr wenige Produkte verglichen oder vom Anbieter selbst..)

Alternativ: Was würdet ihr denn so empfehlen?
Umgebung:
Clients (WinXP)
Server (Win2k3)
   - Fileserver
   - Notes Mailserver
   - Citrix
   - allgemeines

Dabei wären auch solch Funktionen wie Anomalien, die nach Aktivitäten von Malware aussieht, zu erkennen gewünscht. Natürlich mit möglichst geringen FalsePrositive Meldungen.. etc pp

Welche Funktionen sind eigentlich Sinnvoll? (Trafficscanner -> Kann z.B. heraus finden, ob auf einem Client ein SMTP Server und somit Spam läuft; Personal Firewall -> Kann die Windows Firewall ersetzen)

Ganz wichtig ist natürlich auch eine zentrale Verwaltungsstelle.

Mein Favorit ist im Moment Kasperski, aber auch Trend Micro klingt ganz gut.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruss und vielen Dank
jeipack


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Ich persoenlich mag ClamAV.
Vorteile:

freie Software
gute Erkennung
ClamAV hat als erster im Buero Alarm geschlagen als ein paar neue Viren reinkamen. Sowohl Symantec AV Corporate als auch AVG Free haben nichts gemerkt; zudem scheint ClamAV der einzige Virenscanner zu sein der die Spyware im DaemonTools-Installer identifiziert
Nachteile:

Soweit ich weiss ist unter Windows kein on-access-Scan moeglich. Unter Linux ist das mittels dazuko oder inotify machbar.

Wie gesagt, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ClamAV. Und ich meine mich auch zu erinnern vor Kurzem einen Artikel gelesen zu haben bei ClamAV nicht schlecht abgeschnitten hat.

Aber wie sagt man so schoen: Der beste Virenscanner ist der Mensch. Wer nicht auf irgendwelche komischen Seiten geht ist in der Regel gut dran. Und der beste Virenscanner (also Software) bringt auch nichts wenn er nicht regelmaessig aktualisiert wird.


----------



## MeisterLampion (6. September 2007)

Ist CalmAV auch Vista-Kompatibel?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Ist CalmAV auch Vista-Kompatibel?


Keine Ahnung. Darueber wird sicher die ClamWin-Website Auskunft erteilen koennen.
Ich selbst nutze ja Windows nur selten mal.


----------



## Michael Engel (6. September 2007)

ClamAV klingt doch recht intressant.. ich möchte auch meinen Antivirus wechseln weil Norton mir einfach viel zu groß ist. Ich brauche keinen Bunten Virenscanner der alles Animiert was er tut und nach dem Starten 62MB im Ram verbraucht.

Das er keine Live suche hat finde ich demnach auch Besser, neue Files werden gescannt.

Wie schnell ist er denn im scannen, starten usw  wie oft kommen updates raus?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> Wie schnell ist er denn im scannen, starten usw  wie oft kommen updates raus?


Wie schnell er ist, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich find die Performance auf jeden Fall akzeptabel. Letztens hab ich fuer ein ca. 4 GB an gepackten Dateien ca. 30 Minuten gebraucht. Das find ich durchaus angemessen.
Signatur-Updates gibt es meines Wissens jeden Tag.


----------



## MeisterLampion (6. September 2007)

Ich werde CalmAV mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin...

Danke, das Programm war mir bisher unbekannt...

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2007)

Hier mal ein recht interessanter Artikel ueber ClamAV im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Dort wird im Grunde wiedergegeben was ich auch beobachtet habe, dass ClamAV neue Viren schneller erkennt als Symantec AV. Im Artikel wird davon gesprochen dass Symantec erst 9 Stunden spaeter als ClamAV mit passenden Signaturen aufwarten kann.

Uebrigens, ClamAV eignet sich auch wunderbar zur Integration in Mail-Programme oder Mail-Server.
Und durch die, zumindest unter Linux, mitgelieferte LibClamAV kann man sich recht einfach seinen eigenen Virenscanner zimmern welcher dann eben die ClamAV-Engine nutzt. Das hab ich uebrigens hier im Buero mal gemacht um einen Mail-Scanner nach meinen Anforderungen zu bauen.  Den Code gibt's auch irgendwo im Forum.


----------



## jeipack (11. September 2007)

Hi Leute
Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Wie ich sehe, wird hier schwer Werbung für ClamAV gemacht =) Ich steh auf den ClamAV, muss aber sagen, dass ich diesen im Moment nicht in einem produktiven System betreiben will, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:
1. wohl der wichtigste: ClamAV wurde aufgekauft* und, obwohl versprochen wurde, dass der Virenscanner weiterentwickelt wird, gibt es keinerlei Garantie, dass dieser in einem halben Jahr noch das ist, was man bis jetzt von ClamAV kennt. 
2. Ich habe bis jetzt keine zentrale Verwaltungssoftware für ClamAV gesehen. Habe aber auch nicht grossartig danach gesucht weil siehe Punkt 1.
3. ClamAV ist vorallem auf die Linuxwelt ausgelegt. 

*: ClamAV wurde von Sourcefire aufgekauft. Es muss sich also erstmal zeigen was aus dem Projekt wird.

Meine Favoriten sind immer noch Kasperski, Trend Micro und nun auch noch AntiVir SMB


Gruss


----------



## MeisterLampion (11. September 2007)

Hallo!

Habe versucht ClamAV mal unter Vista zu testen... Es funktioniert,

Aber:
1. Man muss ClamAV unter C:\Program Files\ClamAV\ installieren, sonst geht nichts. Das hat mich schonmal abgeschreckt, da ich meinen Ordner C:\Programme\ habe, da kommt alles an Programmen rein...

2. Der Virenscanner läuft zwar ist aber nicht Vista-kompatibel...

3. Der residente Schutz funktioniert nicht (Weiss nicht ob ClamAV sowas hat)! Einen residenten Schutz finde ich sehr wichtig, in der heutigen Zeit!

Nun habe ich mal verschiedene Vista-Kompatible AVs ausprobiert und bin gerade bei !avast angelangt. Dieser scanner macht sich sehr gut. Die Produkte von Avira und Grisoft haben teilweise Viren durchgelassen... Sie wurden zwar erkannt, aber es konnte nicht dagegen gemacht werden. Ich war sehr enttäuscht, gerade von Grisoft...

Ich weiss, !avast ist auch so ein "Bling! Bling!" Virenscanner, aber bis jetzt gefällt er mir, gerade weil er neu verwendete Dateien gleich scannt und bis jetzt alles erkannt hat...

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## jeipack (11. September 2007)

MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Die Produkte von Avira und Grisoft haben teilweise Viren durchgelassen... Sie wurden zwar erkannt, aber es konnte nicht dagegen gemacht werden. Ich war sehr enttäuscht, gerade von Grisoft...



Hi
Nun, die Erkennunsrate von Avira ist eine der höchsten überhaupt (höher als avast). Aber du sprichst da ein interessantes Thema an, dass bei den Tests leider nicht berücksichtigt wird. Wie gehen die Scanner mit gefundenen Viren um? Wie hoch ist die "Reparations"-Rate? Kennt da jemand Werte zu den gängigen Scannern?

Gruss


----------



## MeisterLampion (11. September 2007)

"Böse Software" *Erkennen* und *Beseitigen* sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen, ist meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2007)

jeipack hat gesagt.:


> 1. wohl der wichtigste: ClamAV wurde aufgekauft* und, obwohl versprochen wurde, dass der Virenscanner weiterentwickelt wird, gibt es keinerlei Garantie, dass dieser in einem halben Jahr noch das ist, was man bis jetzt von ClamAV kennt.


Richtig, es gibt zwar keine Garantie, aber immerhin wurde ClamAV von Sourcefire aufgekauft, die uns auch Snort liefern.
Entsprechend mach ich mir da ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen.



MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> 1. Man muss ClamAV unter C:\Program Files\ClamAV\ installieren, sonst geht nichts.


Das ist natuerlich dumm, aber meiner Meinung nach verschmerzbar.



MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> 3. Der residente Schutz funktioniert nicht (Weiss nicht ob ClamAV sowas hat)! Einen residenten Schutz finde ich sehr wichtig, in der heutigen Zeit!


Ich meine erwaehnt zu haben dass es keinen onaccess-Scan gibt. Aber Files die man runterlaedt kann man auch manuell dem Virenscanner zum Frass vorwerfen.
Zudem hab ich kuerzlich gelesen dass es ueber ein zusaetzliches Programm moeglich ist dies zu bekommen, mir faellt nur der Name nicht ein.


----------

